# gears of war PC visual c++ runtime error



## ngilber (Dec 27, 2007)

I have followed allof the do there first steps and I still get this runtime error when I start the game. I have searched around the web and found 1 thing on Epic's forums to try and that did not work.

New video card, current drivers, recently reinstalled XP and reloaded everything, all new updated drivers, new DVD drive, multiple uninstales and reinstales, new directx, uncountable restarts still the same C++ runtime error.

Help


----------



## hugh53 (Jan 23, 2008)

I feel your pain. Now i have LAN problems but enough of my problems.
Have you tried this: look at ---- ISSUE 7
http://forums.epicgames.com/showthread.php?t=583169


or you can download the file instead and try it out.
for 32-bit
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...d9-ae1a-4a14-984d-389c36f85647&DisplayLang=en

for 64-bit
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...2d-33c0-4a47-9dd4-b9a6d7bd44da&DisplayLang=en

Hope this works for you...


----------

